

Exposing Resources in Datomic using Linked Data - dtwhitney
http://blog.pellucid.com/post/95282190715/exposing-resources-in-datomic-using-linked-data

======
dtwhitney
Interesting post by @ratansebastian on using some W3C standards to expose data
in Datomic, which is a triple store among many other things (triple stores are
used to store RDF, a cool web standard)

